# Forgive me Mother Superior for I have sinned



## Tezzz (May 21, 2009)

I saw the Sound of Music on DVD and the bit at the end of the film where the nuns disabled the engines of the Germans cars made me laugh! They held up bits of engine to the Mother Superior and said to her "Forgive me Mother Superior for I have sinned"

So has anyone "sinned" recently?

I'd have to confess a nibble on half a Kinder Bueno this morning.


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

ohhh tez we wont tell if you dont lol , i had a double decker about 15 minutes ago


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

lol well im on my 3rd beer so far today and i had a fair few last night to hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Father, my last sin was 13 days ago, when i had a small glass of red wine

im a norty norty boy!

must admit, i keep looking at the Miller Genuine draft in the fridge.....lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Father, my last sin was 13 days ago, when i had a small glass of red wine
> 
> im a norty norty boy!
> 
> must admit, i keep looking at the Miller Genuine draft in the fridge.....lol



do it do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

pmsl mike youd never make a dietician


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> do it do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe



loolllll....theres 5..i may not stop after one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> loolllll....theres 5..i may not stop after one!!!!!!!!!



awww well mate you only live once as they say!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> awww well mate you only live once as they say!!!!!!! hehehehehehe



heheh yeah but i would like it to be a long one!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl mike youd never make a dietician



id never make a good priest either huni!!!!! lol



Bailey2001 said:


> heheh yeah but i would like it to be a long one!



and it will be to mate. gotta let some steam off sometimes


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

no mike you certainly would not


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no mike you certainly would not



lol id make a good star tho hahahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> id never make a good priest either huni!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> and it will be to mate. gotta let some steam off sometimes




true mate, do miss it sometimes...

im lying anway, last sin i had was 2 haribo jellies 3 days ago

*wohoooo


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> true mate, do miss it sometimes...
> 
> im lying anway, last sin i had was 2 haribo jellies 3 days ago
> 
> *wohoooo



hahahahahahaha well i plan to have a few beers tonight


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha well i plan to have a few beers tonight



Mee too - well, a few wines.  So I may not have sinned yet this week but I sure will later!  I'll have to make up for it at the weekend......


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Mee too - well, a few wines.  So I may not have sinned yet this week but I sure will later!  I'll have to make up for it at the weekend......



oh my weekend consists of more and more sinning hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Mee too - well, a few wines.  So I may not have sinned yet this week but I sure will later!  I'll have to make up for it at the weekend......



you are all alcobloodyholics i tell you!!!!!

*sniffs glass of red wine..

yummy!


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you are all alcobloodyholics i tell you!!!!!
> 
> *sniffs glass of red wine..
> 
> yummy!



Alcofrolic?  But of course......


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oh my weekend consists of more and more sinning hehehehehe



Unfortunately I think mine does too......Wahay!!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Alcofrolic?  But of course......



lol i like the outlook...

and there goes me thinking i couldnt get tipsy now and then!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you are all alcobloodyholics i tell you!!!!!
> 
> *sniffs glass of red wine..
> 
> yummy!



i sure fecking am!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lol i like the outlook...
> 
> and there goes me thinking i couldnt get tipsy now and then!



Dont you believe it matey.....everyone now and again wont hurt.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lol i like the outlook...
> 
> and there goes me thinking i couldnt get tipsy now and then!



hahahahahaha tis good


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

Forgive me Father for I have Sinned, it has been like forever since I last confessed (as a catholic that is way naughty) anyway I kinda had 3 bags of pickled onion monster munch last night and a whisper bar (in my defence my son was being a big s**t)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Forgive me Father for I have Sinned, it has been like forever since I last confessed (as a catholic that is way naughty) anyway I kinda had 3 bags of pickled onion monster munch last night and a whisper bar (in my defence my son was being a big s**t)



lol was it a nice treat tho???


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Dont you believe it matey.....everyone now and again wont hurt.



*ring ring, is that tescos? please can i order 12 bottles of shiraz?

thanks


----------



## katie (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Father, my last sin was 13 days ago, when i had a small glass of red wine
> 
> im a norty norty boy!
> 
> must admit, i keep looking at the Miller Genuine draft in the fridge.....lol



one small glass? if that's a sin i am BAD.


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *ring ring, is that tescos? please can i order 12 bottles of shiraz?
> 
> thanks



That's the way to do it - just dont drink 'em all at once!  (God, I really am an alcofrolic!)


----------



## Corrine (May 21, 2009)

katie said:


> one small glass? if that's a sin i am BAD.



Lol - you and me both Katie!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> That's the way to do it - just dont drink 'em all at once!  (God, I really am an alcofrolic!)




awww cant i? feel like someones peed on mi parade now!

ill jsut have two bottles of wine then...sorted (god i used to do that too!) (not every day)


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Lol - you and me both Katie!



you gotta remember you too have got your head around it all..im still trying to come to terms with whats going to happen in the future...so i just made a conscious decision not to drink any alcohol..what with it being a natural depressant....im bad enough at the moment without the drink!!!


----------



## katie (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you gotta remember you too have got your head around it all..im still trying to come to terms with whats going to happen in the future...so i just made a conscious decision not to drink any alcohol..what with it being a natural depressant....im bad enough at the moment without the drink!!!



oh im very down too  but i feel happiest when drunk lol. ok probably not the best idea, but i only drink once a week at most!!

Don't worry, there are far worse things than type 2 diabetes, you'll be fine!


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol was it a nice treat tho???



Oh hell yes lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Oh hell yes lol



lol well its all worth it then huni


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

Abso-bloody-lutly


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Abso-bloody-lutly



hahahahaha so its not a sin really then


----------



## angel30eyes (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha so its not a sin really then



Guess not lol but I still have the whole guilty omg moment


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Guess not lol but I still have the whole guilty omg moment



hehehehehe yeah i guess you do


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

Well my sins would fill the thread so I'll stick to the most recent ones;

1. Being a complete tw*t to people

2. Eating an Aero... well it was a mint one!!

3. Being a miserable b*tch... all the time 

4. Not being thankful for the things I have

5. And a million others to be taken in to consideration....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well my sins would fill the thread so I'll stick to the most recent ones;
> 
> 1. Being a complete tw*t to people
> 
> ...




but we all still wuvz ya huni


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 22, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> but we all still wuvz ya huni


Thanks babe xxx love ya too


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks babe xxx love ya too


----------



## Corrine (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you gotta remember you too have got your head around it all..im still trying to come to terms with whats going to happen in the future...so i just made a conscious decision not to drink any alcohol..what with it being a natural depressant....im bad enough at the moment without the drink!!!



I do apologise.  I dont do it all the time and if I do go overboard I try and 'exercise it off'.  You will get your head around it - honest.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I do apologise.  I dont do it all the time and if I do go overboard I try and 'exercise it off'.  You will get your head around it - honest.



lol no need to apologise corrine!!!!!!


----------



## Corrine (May 22, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well my sins would fill the thread so I'll stick to the most recent ones;
> 
> 1. Being a complete tw*t to people
> 
> ...



Hey - blame the sin, not the sinner.  And if they are sins I am sure you are not the only one who is guilty of committing them!


----------



## Corrine (May 22, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lol no need to apologise corrine!!!!!!



Thanks - I'd hate to upset anyone!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 22, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Thanks - I'd hate to upset anyone!



definitely not me


----------

